# Bike Short (kein Lycra) für CC/Marathon?



## Lefty88 (6. April 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz für meine Cannondale Race Short (Baggy). Jedoch sind 90% der shorts (keine BiB Short) so weit geschnitten, dass sie auch idR nur für Enduro geeignet sind (Knieschoner drunter usw).

Kennt jemand Alternativen für den Bereich Cross Country/Marathon? Eine Short die nicht sofort mega im Wind flattert, bzw. so weit geschnitten ist, dass sie allein daher kommt? 

Grüße und danke


----------



## on any sunday (6. April 2020)

https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-trail-mtn-men-s-shorts?article=2753120001006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surferdeluxe (6. April 2020)

Rally Cargo

Besitze ich selbst nicht, bin aber auf der Suche nach einer Hose mit ähnlichem Anforderungsprofil. Vielleicht hat einer die Hose...

LG Chris


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2020)

Ich hab eine von Pearl Izumi, ich glaube die Vorgängerin der Summit. Die sitzt sehr aero (siehe mein Fotoalbum).

Mavic sind auch recht körpernah geschnitten.


----------



## RunningPumi (6. April 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/product/scott-trail-mtn-men-s-shorts?article=2753120001006


Hmmm, ist aber mit Lycra....



Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Rally Cargo
> ...


Boah, 190 Euronen für 100% Plastik!!1!!elf!! Wer kauft denn so was?

Gibt's denn wirklich nix ohne Lycra (Fachhandelname Elastan)? Oder noch besser ganz und gar Plaste-frei?

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## on any sunday (6. April 2020)

Alles was elastisch sein soll bzw. muss, ist bzw. benutzt "Plastik". Mit Baumwollhöschen will ich nicht länger CC/Marathon fahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2020)

Hab die hier:








						Bike Shorts & Bibshorts online kaufen | bike-components
					

Kurze Fahrradhosen, Bibshorts & MTB Shorts bequem bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				



Die ist relativ Körpernah geschnitten. Gibs bei bc leider nur noch in kaki


----------



## kugliga (6. April 2020)

Ich hab mir die Poc XC Shorts im letzten Winter Sale geschossen - sitzt 1A!






						Sites-POC_EU-Site
					

POC




					www.pocsports.com


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2020)

Die XC ist geil, aber 249€...?!


----------



## kugliga (6. April 2020)

Nein... Ich hatte damals um die 60 Euro bezahlt. Wenn du Glück hast, gibt's die noch für einen guten Kurs.


----------



## kugliga (6. April 2020)

POC Herren Hose Essential Xc Shorts: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

POC Herren Hose Essential Xc Shorts: Amazon.de: Bekleidung



					www.amazon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den TLD Shorts? Sind die alle so "lang" geschnitten?


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den TLD Shorts? Sind die alle so "lang" geschnitten?



Meiner Erfahrung nach sind sie das. TLD kommt ganz klar aus der Moto/DH Ecke.


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2020)

Ok, also nicht wirklich passend ;-)


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ok, also nicht wirklich passend ;-)



Passend schon, aber nicht aerodynamisch. Normale, gut sitzende Baggyshort halt. Du suchst ja eher was knapperes.


----------



## Lefty88 (6. April 2020)

Ja muss ehrlich sagen meine Sugoi Cannondale CFR Short war da echt perfekt, aber nach 2 Jahren darf es auch mal ne neue sein (Hose)...


----------



## Florent29 (6. April 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ja muss ehrlich sagen meine Sugoi Cannondale CFR Short war da echt perfekt, aber nach 2 Jahren darf es auch mal ne neue sein (Hose)...



Hatte dir ja zwei Marken genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RunningPumi (6. April 2020)

Bei Feinkost Albrecht gibt es am Mittwoch auch schicke Höschen. Aber auch dort mit Lycra...


----------



## Florent29 (7. April 2020)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Bei Feinkost Albrecht gibt es am Mittwoch auch schicke Höschen. Aber auch dort mit Lycra...



Wer bei Aldi Bikebekleidung kauft, der hamstert auch Klopapier...


----------



## Hugo (7. April 2020)

Kannst mal bei Rapha oder Café du cicliste schauen.
Im gravel Bereich gibt’s da ganz coole Sachen, die nicht zu sehr im Wind flattern.
Sind halt eher Rennrad marken.
PedalEd hat auch shorts im Programm.


----------



## matsch (7. April 2020)

Zwei die ich nutze und als XC Hosen passend sind. Pearl Izumi divide
Oder Shorts von Mavic.


----------



## DirkCC (7. April 2020)

Ich kann Dir als Shorts die Dowe Raceshort empfehlen. Super Qualität und guter Schnitt. 
Die hat allerdings kein Innenpolster. Ich trage dann eine BiB drunter. Die Shorts habe ich auch gerne vor oder nach Rennen an, die fahre ich nur in BiB.
www.dowe-sportswear.com


----------



## Fluhbike (7. April 2020)

Cuore shell short


----------



## Speedhub83 (9. April 2020)

Ich suche eigentlich auch immer Hosen mit genau dem Anforderungsprofil. Zuletzt bin ich mit der hier sehr glücklich geworden:






						GOREWEAR
					

Shop the entire range of GOREWEAR performance running and cycling clothing for men and women. Free Shipping and express delivery available.




					www.gorewear.com
				




Bin relativ lang und schmal und trage noch ne Bib drunter, Größe M (48) passt super und flattert quasi gar nicht. Ist aber ein Leichtgewicht! Könnte mir vorstellen, dass Stürze oder Brombeerhecken da ordentlich Spuren hinterlassen werden.


----------



## Speedhub83 (9. April 2020)

DirkCC schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir als Shorts die Dowe Raceshort empfehlen. Super Qualität und guter Schnitt.
> Die hat allerdings kein Innenpolster. Ich trage dann eine BiB drunter. Die Shorts habe ich auch gerne vor oder nach Rennen an, die fahre ich nur in BiB.
> www.dowe-sportswear.com



Die sehen ja mal richtig interessant aus!  ?


----------



## Kraxler (15. April 2020)

Ich fahre die Leatt DBX 1 Shorts mit Innenhose.
Die Hose ist nicht zu weit geschnitten und gut für den XC Gebrauch geeignet.


----------



## schoopi (16. April 2020)

Bin mit der Truant von Giro absolut zufrieden. Sitzt auch etwas enger an den Beinen als die normalen Baggy Shorts
Sorry, gerade gesehen, dass die Spandex enthält. 
MfG
Schoopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tchalee (16. April 2020)

Nutze die bc.bike short. Ist ne rebranded vaude short. Liegt schon recht eng an. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Sonst finde ich die Idee aber gut mal im "Gravel" bereich zu schauen. Glaube da gibts coole sachen!


----------



## Surferdeluxe (17. April 2020)

Habe mir jetzt mal die Mentum Freeride Shorts von Ryzon bestellt, sowie die Assos Trail Cargo.
Vom Schnitt müssten die ins Anforderungsprofil passen, aber vom Stoff... ?


----------



## dor michü (19. April 2020)

Ich bin mit Platzangst Shorts sehr zu Frieden. Sind weder zu weit oder zu eng einfach perfekt. Und in Sachen Preis Leistung nicht zu schlagen.
Ich hab 2 ältere und die sind nach 3Jahren immernoch super und ich trage die mind. 4mal die Woche. Die aktuelle hat einen weicheren flexiblere Stoff, ist aber nicht weniger gut. 








						Crossflex Shorts schwarz
					

Crossflex Shorts schwarz von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com
				




Ich hab auch noch eine von Decathlon geht auch, aber nicht ganz so gut geschnitten im Sitzbereich. 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Tchalee (20. April 2020)

Die Platzangst ist halt keine xc hose wie gefordert. Die ist eher zu lang. TE sicht ja was das überm Knie endet.
Hab mir auch mal selbst dir Ryzon bestellt.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (20. April 2020)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Assos Trail Cargo schließt über dem Knie ab und liegt gut an. Die Hose rutscht nicht hoch. Sehr angenhemer Stoff und für die wäremeren Tage vom Stoff dünn.

Ryzon wurde heute verschickt. Assos bleibt. Ach ja, ist die 109€ Variante


----------



## Pascal74 (22. April 2020)

Vaude Tamaro schön leicht und eher enger geschnitten


----------



## Surferdeluxe (25. April 2020)

Gibt es Empfehlungen für einen 25mm breiten "Gürtel"? Suche schon verzweifelt nach Klettgürtel oder Kordeln....
Die Ryzon ist eingetroffen und vom Schnitt und Material ist das schon sehr lecker. 
Bei Sitzposition schließt die Hose zirka eine Handbreit über dem Knie ab.

LG Chris


----------



## Tchalee (25. April 2020)

Modaxx Sport-Gürtel Stretchgürtel Outdoor Damen Herren Schwarz Unisex Elastisch Größenverstellbar Magnetverschluss Made In Germany: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

Modaxx Sport-Gürtel Stretchgürtel Outdoor Damen Herren Schwarz Unisex Elastisch Größenverstellbar Magnetverschluss Made In Germany: Amazon.de: Bekleidung



					www.amazon.de
				




Nutze sowas. Leicht elastisch fand ich wichtig


----------



## Surferdeluxe (25. April 2020)

Wie sieht es mit dem Tragekomfort aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surferdeluxe (25. April 2020)

@Tchalee : Hast du deine Hose schon?


----------



## samilio (25. April 2020)

Everve hat inzwischen auch eine MTB Short im Programm. Nach Rückfrage auch eher was für Racer, schmal und nicht zu lang geschnitten.

Ich habe mal eine bestellt, werde berichten


----------



## samilio (29. April 2020)

samilio schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine bestellt, werde berichten



kurzes Update zur Everve Hose:

Zwei Tage nach Bestellung wurde sie geliefert, die erste Tour damit ist gefahren und mein erster Eindruck ist sehr, sehr positiv:

Sie heißt zwar "Baggy" ist aber eher eng geschnitten, flattert Null, das Material macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck (ist allerdings dünn und leicht, muss man wollen) und schließt bei mir (1.81, Gr. L) kurz über dem Knie ab. Sehr viel Strech, macht jede Bewegung mit.

Trotz Sonnenschein und einigen Höhenmetern habe ich nicht viel darunter geschwitzt, sie ist ziemlich luftig.

Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Es ist keine Innenhose dabei und Everve selbst bietet keine Polsterhose ohne Träger.


----------



## Tchalee (29. April 2020)

Also dann geb ich doch auch meinen Senf zur Ryzon ab. Klarer nachteil der Preis!
ABER es ist mit abstand die best verabeitet Hose die ich je in der Hand hatte. Sieht dezet aus ist somit gut kombinierbar und der Stoff ist recht tight mit richtig guten Stretch verhalten.
Bike zwar erst 5 Jahre aber ist wirklich das beste was mir in die Finger gekommen ist. 

Klar teuer. Hab mir jetzt ne zweite bestellt! Das alleine sollte genug aussage sein.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (29. April 2020)

Da bin ich bei dir Tchalee. Material, Schnitt und Sitz sind TOP. Jedoch habe ich diese zurück geben müssen, da ich aktuell keinen passenden Gürtel finde.
Falls jemand einen Gürtel mit Schnalle empfehlen kann, wo ich nicht die Schnalle durchquetschen muss, bestell ich mir umgehend eine neue Hose. Der von dir verlinkte Gürtel passt in meinen Augen nicht wirklich, Tchalee. Noch einen Tip?

Behalten habe ich jetzt die Assos und Everve. Aber die Ryzon ist PORNO


----------



## Surferdeluxe (19. Mai 2020)

Nach 3Wochen Nutzung kann ich zur Everve sagen, dass der Stoff und Schnitt sehr gut ist. 
Probleme bereitete mir, dass die Hose bei mir anfing zu rutschen da der Bund sich etwas bei Nässe dehnt. Hätte hier die "M" nehmen sollen, die war aber am Übergang Hüfte/Oberschenkel zu knapp.
Jetzt ist es so, das Everve mir die Hose auf mein "Hüftmaß" anpasst/umnäht.  
Da ich mit meinen Proportionen weder "Fisch" noch "Fleisch" bin.

Betreuung/Support und Kontakt sind hier 1A. Auch die Lösung mit dem Anpassen der Hose ist hier wirklich mehr als Lobenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epitax (4. Juni 2020)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Ich suche eigentlich auch immer Hosen mit genau dem Anforderungsprofil. Zuletzt bin ich mit der hier sehr glücklich geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Speedhub83 
Kannst du was zur Länge sagen, idealerweise die Innenbeinlänge mal messen?
Das wäre toll ?


----------



## _Olli (4. Juni 2020)

Ich fahr jetzt seit 3 Jahren welche von ION paze... Die liegen sehr gut an und enden an Knie. Bzw drüber... 
Leider, haben sie nix mehr mit richtig Farbe im Angebot...


----------



## Speedhub83 (4. Juni 2020)

Epitax schrieb:


> @Speedhub83
> Kannst du was zur Länge sagen, idealerweise die Innenbeinlänge mal messen?
> Das wäre toll ?



Größe M:

Außenlänge (Bundoberkante - Beinabschluss) 60cm
Innenlänge (Naht im Schritt - Beinabschluss) 29cm


----------



## Epitax (4. Juni 2020)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Größe M:
> 
> Außenlänge (Bundoberkante - Beinabschluss) 60cm
> Innenlänge (Naht im Schritt - Beinabschluss) 29cm



Das ging ja schnell, vielen Dank. ?


----------



## Epitax (6. Juni 2020)

Hmm ich hab gerade mal meine uralte Gore-Hose gemessen. Die hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 22cm. Finde ich im Sommer nicht zu kurz. Aber sows scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. 
29 cm ging bei mir genau bis mitte Knie.


----------



## Deleted 329784 (21. Juni 2020)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Größe M:
> 
> Außenlänge (Bundoberkante - Beinabschluss) 60cm
> Innenlänge (Naht im Schritt - Beinabschluss) 29cm



Wie ist die "Gore Trail Light Shorts" denn so geschnitten?
Auf den Produktfotos in den Shops sieht die so schön gerade, lang und schnittig aus.
Aber auf den wenigen "echten" Fotos im Netz wirkt sie eher schlabbrig, kurz mit Karottenform?!


----------



## Speedhub83 (21. Juni 2020)

Igelrad schrieb:


> Wie ist die "Gore Trail Light Shorts" denn so geschnitten?
> Auf den Produktfotos in den Shops sieht die so schön gerade, lang und schnittig aus.
> Aber auf den wenigen "echten" Fotos im Netz wirkt sie eher schlabbrig, kurz mit Karottenform?!



Meiner Meinung nach trifft es dein 2. Satz sehr gut.


----------



## samilio (23. Juni 2020)

Surferdeluxe schrieb:


> Probleme bereitete mir, dass die Hose bei mir anfing zu rutschen da der Bund sich etwas bei Nässe dehnt. Hätte hier die "M" nehmen sollen, die war aber am Übergang Hüfte/Oberschenkel zu knapp.



Das gleiche Problem hatte meine Everve auch: Anfangs hat sie gut gepasst, wurde aber etwas weiter und rutschte am Schluss sogar etwas. 
Im Zweifel also eher eine Nr. kleiner bestellen.

Ich habe sie jetzt im Freundeskreis weitergeben und bin mit einer Maloja Fuornm sehr, sehr happy! Tolles Teil, hat aber leider seinen Preis.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2020)

Hab mir die Assos Trail Cargo Short bestellt, kommt morgen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Epitax (14. Juli 2020)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Ich suche eigentlich auch immer Hosen mit genau dem Anforderungsprofil. Zuletzt bin ich mit der hier sehr glücklich geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Hose jetzt auch gekauft. Die Beschreibung von speedhub83 ist perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kackboon91 (7. September 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Assos Trail Cargo Short bestellt, kommt morgen. Ich werde berichten.


Und?


----------



## daniel77 (7. September 2020)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Und?


Ist super! Sitzt beim fahren hervorragend, kein flattern, keine Falten. Material ist sehr stretchy, Schnitt ist schön schmal.


----------



## kackboon91 (8. September 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ist es deine erste Short von Assos? Ich habe 2 Bibshorts (für das RR) in Grösse M. Wahrscheinlich wird diese Short von der Größe her ähnlich ausfallen.


----------



## subdiver (8. September 2020)

Hat hier Jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Hose,
*Endura Hummvee Shorts II*


----------



## _Olli (11. September 2020)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Ich suche eigentlich auch immer Hosen mit genau dem Anforderungsprofil. Zuletzt bin ich mit der hier sehr glücklich geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer die in diesem neon gelb holen will, sollte sich klar sein das die eher gelbgrün ist. 
Meine kam gestern... 

Da die in der Qualität der ion paze gleich ist, hält die nen Sturz und auch Sträucher gut aus.


----------



## Danimal (11. September 2020)

Es gab mal so eine Flatterbuchse, die eine Kombination aus eng anliegendem Lycra und Flatterbuchse war. Die Innenseite zum Sattel hin lag eng an, außen war die Hose weit. Mit normalen Traihosen habe ich bei langen, heißen Touren das Problem, dass mich die Bewegung der Hose auf dem Oberschenkel nervt - "scheuern" wäre übertrieben, aber es nervt halt, wenn man den Lycra-Komfort gewohnt ist. Daher: gibt's so eine Kombibuchse noch?


----------

